# Pericardial Effusion caused By Cardiac Hemangiosarcoma



## benjaminsehy (Aug 20, 2017)

I want to express my love for Leo who has been physically in my life for 8 years and emotionally will be around forever. Today Leo passed away, which it hurts so bad. Leo's Death came into my life so suddenly. This morning I woke up in bed with Lisa in the main floor bedroom and I could her Leo at our Bedside greeting us like he always does on the w
eekends when we sleep in. I woke up and gave Leo some pets and gave him some love to start the morning. I then had some coffee on the main room and did some morning surfing the web on my computer while Leo Hung out on the front Porch and Lisa was on the other computer purchasing a crib mattress. I heard Leo barking some at other dogs being walked by their owners like he does from time to time. We eventually brought Leo in, and he was sulking little bit, it’s his usual routine to make sure we take him on a walk. Everything seemed normal and with Lisa's pregnancy three months away I decided to put the crib and walker together. Lisa helped me with the crib and then decided to take Leo on a walk. While she did this, I started putting the stroller together. 

About 15 minutes passed and I received a phone call from an unknown phone number, it was Lisa on the other line, it sounded like she was crying, she said Leo had collapsed at the school yard and I need to bring the jeep and come right away. So I grabbed the keys got in the jeep and drove down the street to the school. When I got there, A couple ladies and Lisa were with Leo, and he didn’t look so good, he was just standing there and not moving. So I picked his heavy frame up off the ground and put him in the back seat. 

We rushed him over to the Emergency care veterinarian, I picked him up out of the back seat and carried him into the clinic. They took him to the back room right away, and I rushed back home to get my wallet while Lisa stayed. During this time, my thoughts were that yes, Leo is sick and looks like he may have come close to dying, but they can do something to help fix him. We were able to the clinic in time. Also, He’s 8 years old, he’s a big strong Golden weighing around 110 lbs, but most of that’s muscle as he’s always been pretty lean, and healthy, he still runs, jumps, gets excited, barks, is clumsy and fun loving, I mean he was barking at other dogs this morning. Everything seemed wonderful involving Leo’s health, he even seemed fully recovered from the backsides of his paws healing from foxtails. He’s been really happy and we love him so much and he loves us so much. Nothing can go wrong! Right! I mean, I’m not ready for this loving dog to pass away, Golden’s live an average of 10 -12 years, and Leo at 8 years is so healthy and can still be a rambunctious pup at times. So I’m thinking he will beat the averages. 

As I’m grabbing my wallet, I get a phone call from the clinic and I hear Lisas’s voice asking me if I’m close, she says there is a big decision to be made as she’s crying. She tells me that they can do surgery, but it’s better they euthanize him. I reply back, babe get the surgery, I mean we have insurance, please save him. She replies, we can’t, it’s not going to work. I tell her on my way right now and hang up the phone. As I’m approaching the clinic I realized I drove right by it and missed it, so I start to make a U turn. My mind is racing, I feel somewhat dizzy from all this news and I only had a piece of toast and peanut butter and two cups of coffee this morning. 

Once I pull into the parking lot and walk into the clinic I enter room 1 and a tech is talking to Lisa. Lisa is on the couch and the tech is sitting on the chair directly across from her, I walk in and sit next to Lisa. The tech is explaining that from the scan, Leo has a Large growth on his heart and is suffering from Canine Pericardial Effusion. Since I walked in during mid explanation I ask her if she explain it again. Lisa is in tears, but I still think we have a chance to keep Leo alive. So, she explains that Leo has a cancerous tumor growth on his heart and that it either burst or is leaking blood into the pericardial sac that surrounds the heart, this is causing the heart to not pump blood sufficiently which is cutting of blood flow to the body. So, I start asking questions to see what our options are, she says that he is in very poor condition and that he is currently dying. She says there is an option for surgery, but it is open heart surgery and Leo would need Chemotherapy, this could keep him alive for possibly 2 – 6 months, thats it. She also explains that they can drain his heart, but its basically putting band aide on a much larger problem, and Leo could still pass away at any time. She says she doesn’t know everything that is going on because she didn’t examine Leo. I ask if she can have the veterinarian that performed the exam come into the room to explain everything. 

The doctor that performed the exam eventually walked in and explained our options to us. She explained that we could have Pericardiocentesis performed. This means they would place a long needle though the chest wall and into the pericardial sac to remove blood or fluid. Pericardiocentesis is usually associated with marked clinical improvement, but cardiac tamponade typically recurs with a few days resulting in death or euthanasia. I ask, so Leo could still die anytime and this procedure would need to be recurring, basically we are just keeping him alive for us, she replies yes or he could pass away in couple minutes, depending on how quickly the sac refills. She explains that she has seen this procedure performed on other dogs and they still pass away right after. So, I realize this is not an option for Leo, he is a a bit older and this seems like a mess for him and his well-being. She then explains removal of the sac is an option, but the cancerous tumor will still be leaking and will leak cancerous fluid out to the rest of his body, meaning that he would need chemotherapy. In this case, Leo would likely live for a couple months as these therapies appear to provide survival benefit, but average time is extremely short. I ask if she would be able to remove the tumor, she explains that open heart surgery is not really an option, as pulling the tumor off the heart would be very complicated and the likelihood of a good quality of life is extremely slim. 

At this point I start to break down, I can’t hold it in as I realize that Leo is going to die, and it makes the most sense to euthanize, I can’t stop crying as memories of him rush through my brain and my heart. For some reason, my emotions run so deep with Leo, I love him so much. I’m in shock, my dog is so playful, fun, strong, hyper at times, obedient, messy, and friendly. I thought I had at least a couple more years with him. I ask her if she can bring Leo into the room. 

Leo comes into the room and Is breathing heavily, he’s a little anxious, but he finally settles down and lays with his paws out and head down. I lay with him holding and petting him, I can’t stop crying, but for some reason I can’t let go yet. Every time he slightly wags his tail, or looks up I start to speculate that we can treat him to give him a couple more years. I start to negotiate with Lisa, “hey we have insurance, it won’t cost too much, the surgery could work.’’ She works with death often as she is a home health and hospice nurse. She explains that euthanasia is best for him. We would just be prolonging the suffering until death. I start thinking about the memories and the sweetheart Leo has always been. I’m usually not a big crier, but this is hitting me so hard. Me and Lisa are both sobbing and petting him. We spend a couple hours looking into his eyes and talking to him. He looks at me and there is a sense that he is ready to go, this breaks my heart. He is now on his side laying down and I’m my side laying down facing him, looking into his eyes. My hand is petting him, and his left paw is on wrist and arm. We are staring at each other holding each other and saying goodbye. Im am crying and trying to have some closure with Leo. As the doctor comes back in I ask one more time about the options and if there is anything we can do. All options seem so dismal and bleak for life, at this point, I realize it’s prudent to help Leo pass peacefully in the arms of Me and Lisa. We give the doctor the approval and she injects the fluid into Leo's front left leg while I’m holding him I start uncontrollably sobbing once again, Lisa is sobbing a well. As I’m writing this, I’m sobbing thinking about it. As Leo passes I hold him, I love him so much, but I’m grateful we are not putting him through more pain, so he can stay around little longer to suspend our grieving. As I whisper my last words, I kiss Leo on the head multiple times, telling how much I love him and am going to miss him. I get up and walk out the door to make sure we are good to go. I return one more time and hug and pet Leo's Soft Head, I pray that I will see him again, and that he will be taken care of and will be happy. I break down pretty hard one more time, as my friend, loving supporter, hiking buddy, cuddle guy, cat barker, but not wanting to harm cats , and lover of people and everything else he is, is no longer going to be around. 

I’m grateful that his last day on this earth was waking up on a Saturday with me and Lisa and going on a walk. He has always loved his walks. He died in our arms, and I will always love Leo.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry! You obviously loved Leo so very, very much. Too many members here have lost their dogs to such a cancer. And it stinks every time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Leo, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. Sounds like he was a great dog blessed with a loving family. You will always love and miss him but it won't always hurt this badly.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart hurts for you and Lisa, I'm sorry you were robbed of your boy. The only comfort to be found, and I hope you will hold on to it tightly, is that he knew how much he was loved and you all were there with him at the end. I am just so sad that your home will be empty without Leo. 

Being pregnant and hormonal is not easy under the best of circumstances, please be sure to give your wife extra nurturing, this is going to be a tough chapter for both of you to get through.

I hope when you are able, maybe you will share some photos and good stories of Leo's life here. It can really help to do that because there are SO many people here who have gone through a similar story. Unfortunately the story you shared is very common for Goldens. My parents lost there special dog (she was a lab) to the same thing you all did and I know that abrupt unexpected loss is just so hard. My heart goes out to you and your wife.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. What an awful thing to have happen to him at such a young age. That's what my last dog's father died of. It was also sudden like with Leo. They had the fluid removed once, but it built up again in such a short amount of time, and so they made the same decision you did. 

It sounds like it was such a sad and traumatic time. Again, I'm so sorry. You two clearly loved Leo so much, and he definitely knew it. You did the right thing for him. You didn't let him suffer. It probably feels today like you will never get over this pain. It will start to ease in time. But let yourself grieve and cry. It helps. And I promise, one day, you will be able to talk about him and smile, rather than cry. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## benjaminsehy (Aug 20, 2017)

*Thank you so much*

Thank you so much for the kind words as its been good to let my emotions flow and grieve. Here are a couple pics of me and the ol boy!


----------



## benjaminsehy (Aug 20, 2017)

*Some more pictures*

Here are a couple pictures of Leo playing in the Snow, getting me off the computer and cuddling with me after playing basketball.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for the sudden loss of your boy Leo. Looking at the pictures it is obvious what a special bond the two of you had.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your dog. Cardiac hemangiosarcoma is a terrible disease, not least because there's no warning. I lost my heart dog, Ruby, to this disease, in similar circumstances, so I know exactly what you're going through. Kind thoughts are coming your way from Canada.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I lost a dog in a similar way you lost yours. I just wanted you to know that you did the very bravest thing possible by letting him go. I know it is an extremely difficult thing to do, but you put his feelings above your own pain. Please know that eventually the pain will ease and you'll be able to smile and remember the good times with Leo. Healing thoughts are being sent your way. The picture of Leo are wonderful....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry for the loss of you handsome boy. I LOVED the pictures. The love between you two came out in them. And I can tell you, every single person on this forum understands exactly how you are feeling. Most of us have lost at least one dog, but even ones that have not know the love you felt and they understand how it would hit them.


We lost our 12 year old golden girl. Sophie last Oct. to hemangiosarcoma. She was fine one day, carrying her teddy bear around, trying to con us into giving her some of what we were eating, etc. The next morning I let her and our Great Pyrenees out and when she started in she collapsed and couldn't get up. We are in our 70;s, so called the vet and he sent out someone to get her in for us and we followed. Her mass was on her liver and it had ruptured and she was bleeding to death and nothing could be done. We made the same decision you made, let her go the, not let her suffer for a few hours more. We had lost our first Great Pyrenees the same way. Shaggy was fine one day, acting like a normal Pyr. The next morning when I got up he refused to get up to go outside. Got him to the vet and it was hemangiosarcoma, tumor on his spleen had ruptured. This was Sept. 2014. 


That decision is so hard but I read your statement and you think like most of us, if not all of us, keeping them alive with drastic measures is for us. Letting them go is for them. Bloess you for making the right decision.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. We have lost two wonderful boys to this awful disease.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Dear Leo, we are sure you will come back very soon with a regenerated body not to leave your fabulous family alone. You will be male or female, you will be a golden or another breed. But you will be back and your pawrents will know that it is you, the handsome Leo.........


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

So sad. Cancer is a thief. 

You gave him a wonderful life, that is obvious from your photos- and he will stay a part of your tomorrows because you hold his memory dear. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Extremely sorry to hear of Leo's sudden passing. If it's any consolation, you and Lisa did the right thing by letting him go without suffering. I lost my once in a lifetime dog and best buddy just about a year ago - similar story to Leo - he was 8.5 years old and in extraordinary shape for his age. We also had insurance so we opted for the surgery - they took his spleen and part of his liver. Ax lasted exactly 40 days, only about half of which were really good.

Cancer sucks...especially hemangio


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

When I first read your post yesterday morning, I wanted to respond immediately, however I was crying so hard, I just couldn't do it. 
The pain and anguish your were feeling at the devastating circumstances that lead to you allowing your precious Leo to pass, came through so vividly and profoundly through your words.
Many of us relive our own experiences with hemangiosarcoma...the insidious, sneaky, evil cancer that fells our beloved dogs with usually little or no warning. 
I too am among this club that no-one wants to belong to.
I am so, so sorry for the loss of your best friend Leo. The relationship and love you had for one another shines through in your photos together.
Sharing your tears and sending hugs and healing energy for your heart.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Those pictures are so great. You are SO lucky that you have such great ones together. He looked like an absolute sweet love. I hope today is a little easier. Probably not, though. :frown2:


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am so sorry. Our Jake had the exact same thing. It's crazy how there are no symptoms until they collapse. We had the blood and fluid drained off. Jake lived for 3 weeks after that. Never even knew he was sick after draining it. Then he collapsed again 3 weeks later and it was time. My aunt and uncles dog had the same thing but draining it didn't work for her. It filled back up within hours.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy....my heart breaks for you. I've lost 2 goldens to cancer; one just last year (my heart boy). Letting Austin go was the most difficult thing I've ever had to do as I loved him more than anything; but it was the right thing to do, for him.

RIP Leo.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your story of Leo is very special. Thanks for giving him a great life. You made a great team and you did the right thing at the end. No one has to suffer with todays medicine.

Godspeed to Leo

dlm ny country


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your special boy, Leo. I lost my Leo 7 years ago and he was the love of my life. Your pictures are beautiful and your story showed the love you had for him. My thoughts are with you at this terribly difficult time.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for sharing the photos, he looks like a big Love. It's pretty obvious you all gave him a dream life for a Golden, hold on to your memories - he was lucky to have been so beloved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leo*

Benjamin and Lisa:

What you wrote about Leo was just beautiful! I HAVE tears in my eyes and can relate.
I added Leo to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post7204442

I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are watching out for him.


----------



## mtn2love (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm so sorry for you loss. I read your touching story with tears in my eyes as we just lost our 12 year old from the same disease. She also was fine all day until her evening walk. We stripuggled with the same decision as you and had to do so from vacation across the country while our adult daughter suffered at the veterinarian with our pup. I'm so sorry. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You have written my own story....I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. My Robbie had the same and we lost him last June. Cancer is evil and cruel and steals our loved ones heartlessly. 

I'm so sorry. Missing them never really eases, but time does make the loss less sharp.


----------



## Heidi Larsen (Aug 22, 2017)

*Leo*

So sorry to hear about your Leo. I happened upon this page while looking for comfort from others who have lost their babies to this disease. My boy just passed two days ago and I can not believe he is really gone. It happened so fast and the whole family is a wreck. Askel had the same cancer but on his spleen. We went through with the surgery because there was no way to know if it was a benign tumor or not. Barely 2 weeks after the surgery, I came home from work and knew he was in trouble. He layed down beneath a tree and couldn't get up. His gums were pale so I knew he was bleeding internally. He began to have massive seizures so I held him, kissed him and told him I loved him. We decided to let the vet take a look. It wouldn't be long she said and gave us the option of staying with him until the end or ending it peacefully. He was almost twelve and was chasing lizards only a few hours before. I still have dog food in his bowl, toys just where he left them, couch cushions askew where he hid his squeaky ball, and his leash ready by the door. I cry at the very thought of waking up without him. My husband is even sadder than me. I know everyone reading this feels the same pain when they loose a family member and I appreciate a place to share our grief. Maybe Aksel and Leo are playing together...I hope you and your wife will have mended hearts soon. Blessings to you and your family.


----------



## benjaminsehy (Aug 20, 2017)

*Thank you, its getting a little better*

Thank you so much for the responses. Reading your stories about your dogs has been therapeutic. There has been so much love shared on this post, my heart feels the pain for your losses. My soul grieves for all of you that have lost a loved one(s). The love we give and get from our dogs and the connections we feel is powerful, sincere, comforting, its family, it is so hard to let them go. Thank you for sharing your responses, as they have helped me cope, they have caused many tears and have helped me understand better my decision to let Leo go. 

The mornings and nights have been rough, as I have been waking up around 5:00 a.m and I start to think about Leo. I feel like I can almost hear his breathing, his footsteps, and the sound of his body finding a new spot lying down clumsily on the floor. My mind is playing tricks on me, as I almost get excited because I think I can hear him and maybe he’s back home. I come home from work, and I can almost feel what it would be like to have Leo greet me at the door wagging his tale with his big mouth open smiling and his eyes excited wanting to get his pets and love as soon as I walk. 

Leo would always hug me with his body and his paws, and then look at Lisa to make sure she is seeing him getting attention from me. He’s such a character this guy. Lately, I’ve been working on the back yard as I have been staining wood for the fence being built. Last week and as recent as Friday, Leo would come outside with me and watch me work and sniff around the yard and play with sticks. Every 15 minutes or so, he would come get a couple pets, lay his head into my hands, I would rub his messy head and then he would go back to his spot. I like to stretch at night by laying on my back and placing my leg on a wall, Leo would take advantage of these moments and nestle head first onto my chest. These little things among many others are so greatly missed. School has just started in my neighborhood, and Leo likes to sit on the porch and watch all the school children walk by. Kids wave at Leo and he will walk out to get some pets. There is a daycare next to us, and all the kids wave and say goodbye to Leo when they get picked up by their parents. 

Yesterday was really hard, I cried a lot. Lisa hasn’t seen me this emotional ever, and we have been together for 10 years. I haven’t cried like this ever, not like this. Last night I finally looked at a goofy picture of Leo and started smiling and laughed a little bit, It was the first time I have felt good about Leo. Lisa told that I’m an ugly hard crier. I started laughing, we try to keep it light, that’s how we roll in our relationship. Today, I’m starting to appreciate the memories I have of Leo, as my mind isn’t totally dominated by the final moments of his life. I’ve started to reminisce of the incredible memories I have of him. I have begun to really appreciate these memories. The acceptance of his death and the events that led to his passing is slowly trying to creep in. I'm not sure if I'm ready to accept this. 

I really appreciate the community that this forum has provided. Thank you for sharing your stories, they have been so meaningful, powerful, therapeutic, and are fully appreciated. Again, I have cried from your posts and have felt your losses. It’s incredibly hard. Thank you for sharing, it’s been so very helpful.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

It's the little things, quirks, rituals that you miss the most.


----------



## Kayla2727 (Mar 28, 2017)

*Leo*

I am so sorry for your loss of Leo! I lost the four-legged love of my life, Jack, in similar circumstances from hemangiosarcoma of the spleen on Valentine's day of this year. I know that feeling of loneliness and what feels like never ending pain well, but it does get easier each day. They'll live on forever in our hearts.


----------



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

I feel your pain, I lost my 2 weeks ago did even know any thing was wrong. He pee in the house so I took him in , found out his lung we bad he lasted the weekend Monday morning I decided I wasn't going to let him suffer breathing was bad , made it to the front door and he sat down I sat next to him , he put his head in my lap was gone within 2 minutes . The pain is terrible, when I got him I wanted a dog that I didn't have to chase and would go fishing with me, I got that and even more , I'm a man I cry like a baby every day, the love these dog have is unbelievable. They get a hold of you and don't let go , I so sorry for your loss .


----------



## summer2018 (May 6, 2018)

We had a very similar experience 3 days ago with our very healthy 12 years old golden: it's heartbreaking. We got Summer when she was 12 weeks old and she had just turned 12 on April 16. I walked her happily around the block Tuesday, but on Wednesday afternoon I had to take her to the emergency vet and found out about Pericardiocentesis. She did have a procedure to remove the liquid built up and died Thursday at 4:30 am. Our house seems soulless and our already heavy hearts just swell as all our routines are wrecked. To say goodbye to her was so hard even though she was looking in such a distress that there is no question this was the only solution. We loved her deeply, she was a great addition to our family, definitely the mellowest of us all, even our next door neighbors shade tears when she found out about her passing. "Life is simply better with a dog", and our Summer was the best ambassador I have ever known from our furry companions.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

summer 2018, I am so sorry for your loss. Life truly is better with a dog and you will find a way one day to let another precious life join your family, never forgetting Summer but showing how important she was by wanting to experience such deep love again. Hemangio is a thief- there is a study funded by the GRFoundation called 'shine on' underway. I hope a marker is discovered.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

summer2018 said:


> We had a very similar experience 3 days ago with our very healthy 12 years old golden: it's heartbreaking. We got Summer when she was 12 weeks old and she had just turned 12 on April 16. I walked her happily around the block Tuesday, but on Wednesday afternoon I had to take her to the emergency vet and found out about Pericardiocentesis. She did have a procedure to remove the liquid built up and died Thursday at 4:30 am. Our house seems soulless and our already heavy hearts just swell as all our routines are wrecked. To say goodbye to her was so hard even though she was looking in such a distress that there is no question this was the only solution. We loved her deeply, she was a great addition to our family, definitely the mellowest of us all, even our next door neighbors shade tears when she found out about her passing. "Life is simply better with a dog", and our Summer was the best ambassador I have ever known from our furry companions.


I'm so very sorry for your loss of your precious Summer, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

We lost our three last year to sudden and fatal problems one right after the other about three months apart. It’s terrible to suddenly not have your friend there by your side but it was obvious he was happy, knew he was loved and wanted. I hope each day is filled with a few more minutes of happy memories than the one before.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your sweet Summer. Its such a deep loss to lose one of our furry family members. Sending my thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so very sorry for the loss of Summer. We lost our 6 year old Tugg 8 weeks ago tonight to something very similar. It is never easy. We miss him so much.


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

So heartbreaking to read story after story of these sudden losses. I lost my 7.5 year old Gus this way too. We had his heart sac drained once, which gave him another happy month. The morning he died he was busy seeking out tennis balls in the woods, so happy and content, then suddenly collapsed. So sorry for all of these terrible losses.


----------



## Betsy (Jan 12, 2011)

So very sorry. The love you share totally grabs me. So not fair.


----------

